# Somehow I've ended up here...



## switch (Apr 1, 2005)

G'day

 My name is George and somehow I've ended up here.

 I work as an accountant in a large bakery where I sit in front of a computer from 7:30 to 5:00 each day. I then drive home and sit in front of a computer playing video games and browsing the net. At about midnight I go to bed and start all over again. The furthest I walk is upstairs to have a shower and go to bed. I realised that I hate going out because I'm so addicted to video games. It didn't happen overnight but suddenly I found myself doing the above routine day in and day out. The weekends are the same. In front of the computer or the TV most of the time. Might go out to a movie every other week or meet up at a large carpark where we hang out showing off our cars. I have a passion for cars, a very expensive passion.

 Up until a few months ago I was reasonably active with my go-kart. I used to go out on the weekends and it kept me kind of fit. At least I wasn't fragging people over the net. This passtime has slowed down. Well, I haven't been out for 7 or so months. I certainly didn't plan on stopping and I will be going out again, I just got caught up with video games.

 Don't get me wrong, I'm not really sorry and I don't regret where my life is right now. I rather enjoy doing what I do and that's the problem. As with all things, moderation is the key and spending 95% of your waking life staring at a computer screen isn't what I would call moderation. It's a sad and humiliating moment, personally, when you realise that 98% of your day is spent either sitting down or sleeping.

 Working in a bakery and leading the life I do you would think I as overweight as well. I'm not actually. I am 55kg which is underweight for my height. Smoking 10 cigarettes a day helps me keep the weight down although I don't smoke for this reason. I am addicted and have been for the last 10 years. I turn 27 in 10 days.

 Every other month I get a health kick, try to quit smoking, pick up some weights, start jogging... whatever. It doesn't last long and it's a kick in the self esteem gut each time.

 My name is George and somehow I've ended up here. Hope I stick around.

 GM


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 1, 2005)

Welcome aboard!

Know how you feel about the cigarettes thing, I'm an addict as well but don't fret about your lack of motivation to do anyhting physical, a few weeks around here and everyone will have you jogging on the spot at your computer, doing deep knee bends with your lap top, and lifting engine blocks in and out for fun...


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice into, dude.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 1, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Nice into, dude.


Agreed, pretty candid too... woah! LOL 
Welcome to MT, post well and post as you need. 
Suggestion to read deeply into the archives (use the search) to find answers to any questions you may have... don't find them... then ask away in the appropriate forum. There's a lot of good, deep stuff in just about every art forum here, great nuggets if you know how/where to dig. 

Beats video games huh? 

Tell us more about your art and how long you've been doing it and etc. 

Again, welcome ... :asian:


----------



## MJS (Apr 1, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## rutherford (Apr 1, 2005)

That was a very nice post.  Welcome!

I see you've got a very nice art listed  are you training much?

I'm 27 myself, and I've had a lot of trouble over the past few years sticking to a health plan.  I found that training regularly convinces me to be more active throughout my life.  I've gotten to the point where when I go to the bathroom at work, I'll do a few pistol squats behind closed doors before going back to my desk.  

Like many guys our age, I'm also very interested in video games.  To the point where I once interviewed at Midway for a programmer job.  However, in the last few months I've been too busy living to spend much time playing games.  Things have been rough, and I've found that as long as I'm not trying to escape my daily situations, they're actually often more interesting than most game plots.

Look at it this way.  Things could be worse: you could be addicted to TV shows.

Gambatte!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 1, 2005)

Welcome, Switch!  From one computer potato to the other!


----------



## masherdong (Apr 1, 2005)

Howdy and welcome to MT!


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Howdy, Switch.  Welcome aboard.  Hope you enjoy your time with us.  At the sake of cutting our own throats, though...get off the computer and go train! :uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 1, 2005)

Welcome Switch!  You said Bujinken, is that what you were into before or want to investigate?   Or maybe you will find a new interest here.  I commute to my office too via stairs.  But activity breeds more activity.  Its one step at a time to get into it.  Mine was a non-enthusiastic start and I struggled to go for a few months.  The excuses were mostly in the too sore, too busy area.  But then I had a few small successes and got hooked on challenge and the high you get from exercise-endorphines. Feeling better about myself, I then was able to delve into other interests but my mainstay of course, is TKD. Enjoy the forum and hope you find what you are looking for~life.  TW


----------



## switch (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome 

I have been to an Aikido class and I found that fascinating and approachable. On my street, not more than 20 houses up there is a Taekwondo school that is run by the highest ranked master instructor in Australia and I went there but sadly it is not what appeals to me. It would have been very convenient to train there as the master is very skilled and I would have no excuses for not showing up except for laziness.

I have always been fascinated with the Japanese culture, their values and their art so that narrowed the selection process for me somewhat. I looked around locally and found that there are many instructors for Bujinkan in my city. I've counted close to 20, some recommended while others not so. I always thought that the one that teaches you ought to know how to teach above all, their level of skill is irrelevant to me. As it happens though I have come across a sensei that has spent 4 years in Japan and has a dojo not 5 minutes form my house. I just found this out so I will be checking him out this Thursday. The only bad thing is he only does one lesson here so I might have to compliment that with another lesson elsewhere. Would this cause problems? Learning from two sensei's?

As for training, I haven't been able to settle on any one dojo so far. I'm in the search process as you can see and I am eager to get into it but I want my first sensei to be as close to the right one as possible. Otherwise it could put me off the whole thing. In the meantime I have once again started weight work and I'm doing lots of stretching exercises.


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 1, 2005)

Glad you're searching.  Two different instructors might cause a problem unless they were trained by the same master.  If you used something one taught that wasn't approved by the other... 

I started at two times a week. Then it became an obsession and went up to 8-9 times.  Now 5-6 is a good number.  Just saying if you get to like something, you want more.  TW


----------



## rutherford (Apr 1, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Glad you're searching.  Two different instructors might cause a problem unless they were trained by the same master.  If you used something one taught that wasn't approved by the other...



There is only one Soke in the Bujinkan.


----------



## still learning (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and we are glad you ended up here.  You will find many people willing to help and chat with you.  Good luck in finding what you are looking for.  .......Aloha


----------

